

SF police at its worst. Thanks god for camera phones. - VladRussian
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ep47pM4mtms&feature=related

======
spIrr
"A second gunshot wound entered the right side of Harding’s neck and the
bullet remained in his head. This bullet was removed and released to the San
Francisco Police Department Crime Lab. Medical Examiner’s staff also found a
second, unfired cartridge (.380 caliber) in Harding’s right jacket pocket.
This cartridge was also released to the SFPD Crime Lab.

The San Francisco Police Crime Lab conducted analysis on the bullet recovered
from Mr. Harding’s head. It was determined that this bullet was of caliber
.380/9mm and shared similar characteristics with the unfired cartridge located
in Harding’s jacket pocket. San Francisco Police Officer’s are equipped with
.40 caliber handguns. The bullet that was recovered from Mr. Harding’s head
could not have been fired by police officers. "

~~~
VladRussian
quick Google brings that in the SFPD they have several models in use, among
them is SIG p226 chambered in 9mm

------
jacksondeane
He was a murder suspect who evaded and shot at the police. Let's not go
overboard here.

[http://www.sf-police.org/index.aspx?recordid=84&page=376...](http://www.sf-
police.org/index.aspx?recordid=84&page=3763)

"The presence of gunshot residue on Harding’s right hand supports statements
from witnesses that Harding held the gun in his right hand as he fired at the
police officers."

~~~
VladRussian
>He was a murder suspect who evaded

Exactly. You see a young black man not paying the $2 bus fare and you
immediately treat him as a murder suspect who evaded. "Being black is a
probable cause" - seems to be true.

> and shot at the police.

according to the last police version he shot at himself. I guess the next
version will be a good theory combining everything together - he shot at the
police through his head.

>Let's not go overboard here.

Unfortunately we're already there.

------
VladRussian
They shot the man and just let the man lie dying loosing blood after that. No
help. Not allowing others to help. The first official version - he was armed,
we just can't find the gun. The second official version even better - he shot
himself.

